# Popping my platform cherry



## CardinalJacked (Feb 28, 2016)

Alright guys, monday I'm starting my 12 week meet prep (thanks POB) for my first powerlifting meet. Competing in the Junior 242 class. all natty. Things are looking good so far as long I train smart and stay injury free. I worked with ToolSteel last night, and I'm pumped to have a reliable source/partner throughout this prep as we will be competing at the same meet. Looking to beat a couple state records for this meet. I'm gonna update this log once a week with my lifts and would love to get any tips/pointers from everyone. I've already learned a ton on here.


----------



## mickems (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your results C.J. , Will we be getting noodz along with the updates?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 28, 2016)

mickems said:


> Looking forward to seeing your results C.J. , Will we be getting noodz along with the updates?


Funny you mention that. 

Setting: post workout standing by the storage cubbys
TS: Damn I was gonna go take nude selfies but my phone died!
CJ: (w/ enthusiasm) Here, use my phone!


----------



## CardinalJacked (Feb 28, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Funny you mention that.
> 
> Setting: post workout standing by the storage cubbys
> TS: Damn I was gonna go take nude selfies but my phone died!
> CJ: (w/ enthusiasm) Here, use my phone!



True Story. My phone didn't have the zoom he needed for selfies tho


----------



## mickems (Feb 28, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Funny you mention that.
> 
> Setting: post workout standing by the storage cubbys
> TS: Damn I was gonna go take nude selfies but my phone died!
> CJ: (w/ enthusiasm) Here, use my phone!




Was hoping for a nice bathroom stall/ toilet background myself.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 28, 2016)

Good luck. Don't worry about records. They will come. Train hard and put it all on the table.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 28, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Good luck. Don't worry about records. They will come. Train hard and put it all on the table.



Exactly what I was gonna say. Shouldn't even be thinking about that shit. Worry about the next training session and that's it.


----------



## CardinalJacked (May 20, 2016)

So after this week of hitting (probable) 2nd attempts I've hit 2 PRs and tied my bench. 

Sunday I squatted 515 for a 15lb PR with ToolSteel
Tuesday I Bench 315 on a pause, tied my PR but it went up much easier this time.
Today I hit a 565 deadlift for a 10lb PR. 

I'm ****ing pumped for this meet, and wanna give a HUGE shoutout to Pillar and Tool for everything they've done to help me. 

I can't wait to step on that platform in a couple weeks.


----------



## Turbolag (May 24, 2016)

Awesome numbers dude!


----------



## Jada (May 25, 2016)

Good luck brother


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 25, 2016)

Good work. 

Don't be a pussy.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2016)

In for the ride.

Don't be a pussy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 25, 2016)

Keep us posted. 

Don't be a pussy


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2016)

Sorry CJ gotta post this...

Get a panicky email from him this am about making weight.  So I tell him get me a weight asap.

Later that afternoon he says nevermind I am 244 lol

I told him to make a big dukie before weigh in... that's 4 star coaching advices right there.

Also have him convinced for the last few months that my name is agamemnon.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 25, 2016)

Why Agamemnon? Dude was in Troy for like 5 minutes before he got smoked...


----------



## DF (May 25, 2016)

Best of luck CJ!


----------

